
Uber settles class-action lawsuits in California and Massachusetts - apsec112
https://newsroom.uber.com/growing-and-growing-up/
======
kwikiel
Uber sees drivers as only temporary thing that will be soon to be replaced by
self driving cars - on navbar on same page "Today, we are excited to announce
that Uber will give $5.5M to support a new robotics faculty chair as well as
three fellowships at CMU"

------
chinathrow
"Drivers will remain independent contractors, not employees;"

That - in my opinion - is not what the states should have settled on.

~~~
chrischen
If they became classified as employees it would completely destroy the
competition (Lyft).

